# TFT Bildchirm - 19" - 90€?



## oldputz1990 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Habe soeben dieses Produkt gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.at/Monitor-TFT-LCD-...8QQihZ008QQcategoryZ77160QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Es steht zwar keine Reaktionszeit dabei, aber das ist nicht so wichtig.

Was hälts es von dem?

Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2007)

Netter Preis, und das Ding ist ein LG, welches meiner Meinung nach eine gute Marke ist, auch wenn ich in Sachen Displays zu denen nichts sagen kann.


----------



## oldputz1990 (12. Mai 2007)

Aber ist das Angebot seriös?

Oder muss ich hoffen, dass ich den Bildschirm auch wirklich zugeschickt bekomme?  

Danke!


----------



## Flex (12. Mai 2007)

Also ich weiß ja nicht...

Artikel aus Deutschland und listet nur Versandoption nach Österreich auf.
Schlechtes Deutsch teilweise
"Es wird gebeten nur zu kaufen  - wenn einverstanden -"
"Jetzt ihr, viel Spass - anständige,berechtigte und normale Fragen werden sofort beantwortet - alles andere findet keine Beachtung."

Hört sich irgendwie nach teilweise zusammengeklaubt und Rest durch die Übersetzungsmaschine gehäckselt.

Und die letzten 3 Bewertungen sind alle SCHLECHT.

Ich persönlich würde es nicht kaufen.


Gerade bei LCD Monitoren würde ich, wenn überhaupt privat, nur für Selbstabholer und unter der Bedingung von vorherigem Test, wegen Pixelfehlern. Denn diese fallen nicht unter  die Garantie, werden von Hersteller und Händler als "tolerierbar" bezeichnet. 

Und ich muss sagen, zwei dauer rote Pixel die einfach auf dem Screen zu sehen sind, sind dermaßen lästig und ärgerlich....


----------

